# Fault rectification at the factory



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I'm due to take my new Rienza back to AutoSleepers for rectification of a long list of faults. I will eventually appraise everyone, of not just the faults, but the reception I receive and the way the faults are dealt with. It's not fair to just list faults without the manufacturer having the opportunity to rectify them. In fact the way they deal with problems is the hallmark of a producer I want to do business with again.

One reason I bought an AutoSleeper is that I actually can take the vehicle back to the factory, and speak about any faults directly to the people who make the m/home.

Quite a few years ago, when I had a Talisman, I got an excellent reception from the factory. I wonder if things have changed now that Marquis have taken over, and the Trevelyans are not now in control?

We shall see...

Barry


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We went a few times, and its only distance that stops us now. You are still treated like a customer at the Service Centre (unlike some dealers where customers are an inconvenience)
One advantage of going is if you need any parts they nip round to the factory as you are probably aware and know whats interchangeable if thre is something out of stock.
Out of interest how is the drivers seat fabric wearing ? our neighbours wore pretty quick on the edges (for a new van)


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

We've not had the m/home a year yet (under 4,000 miles) so no probs with the upholstery. I'm getting a couple of metres of spare fabric, just in case of 'little accidents"!

Barry


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

BarryandSue said:


> We've not had the m/home a year yet (under 4,000 miles) so no probs with the upholstery. I'm getting a couple of metres of spare fabric, just in case of 'little accidents"!
> 
> Barry


Hello

if you are talking about pet mishaps a steam cleaner is the answer to getting rid of the germs & smell. We always use covers in the living area any spillages etc are then easily dealt with. We have a small electroluc hand held steam cleaner for small jobs for use in the motorhome . Lidl little steam hand held is also a good machine

Motorhomer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry,

I think i'm correct in saying you will actually take the van back to the A/S Service centre just round the corner from the factory. Charles Trevelyan is still very much in charge of this operation along with Trevor, both are grat blokes to deal with althouth Trevor is a little on the scatterbrained side.

I took mine back not so long ago with a list of warranty jobs and found them to be friendly and helpful and sorted the jobs to my satisfaction and give the impression they genuinely care about the product. They carried out a repair to the sidewall (delamination) did a brilliant job, you wouldn't know it had been resprayed, but unfortunately forgot to put the decal back afterwards, however, in fairness they pulled out all the stops to rectify the fault. They are also good at unusual requests. i had a small removeable occasional table on a pedestal added between the front seats and they did a brilliant job, looks like part of the original spec. Cant think of any other manufacturer who supplies this sort of service.

Overall, I was happy with the service received and have decided to have the annual habitation service done with them as I had BIG problems with the supplying dealer.

Theres a CL just outside Willersey who's name escapes me at the moment or you can stay at the Broadway CC site just up the road if this helps.

pete.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Elizabeth. I was actually meaning rips, tears, or spilled wine!!!

And thanks, Pete. I'm comforted by your good experience, as I have a list of 37 items to be attended to! Whilst I was aware that Charles Trevelyan is still at the factory (all my correspondence has been with him, or rather his secretary, Barbara Herlihy) I'm gratified that he is still 'hands on' and remains committed to the product.

Thank you both.

Barry


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

BarryandSue said:


> Thanks, Elizabeth. I was actually meaning rips, tears, or spilled wine!!!
> 
> And thanks, Pete. I'm comforted by your good experience, as I have a list of 37 items to be attended to! Whilst I was aware that Charles Trevelyan is still at the factory (all my correspondence has been with him, or rather his secretary, Barbara Herlihy) I'm gratified that he is still 'hands on' and remains committed to the product.
> 
> ...


hello Again

The steam cleaner will clean the wine as well.

Motorhomer


----------



## 100907 (Sep 9, 2006)

The best thing about using the a/s service centre is sitting in the waiting room listening to all the various defects that are to be found on all the a/s products and the number of visits people have made to get them put right. I own a A/s Executive bought when it was 18 months old, the gas regulator was fitted in a position that meant that only one six or seven kilo gas bottles could be fitted, this took two trips to correct and it's still a struggle to get the second bottle in. The offside caravan window had been leaking for some time and went un noticed by us and as the van was three months out of warranty it cost £178 pounds to rectify. On our trip to France in September during quite a sustained period of rain both caravan windows let in large amounts of water. These window problems are not unknown to A/S as I met 4 owners that had the same problem.I would advise anyone that is thinking of buying this model to inspect the side curtains to check for staining if the van is not new. 
P.S. Charles is no longer there but his Son is.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

I expect Charles has retired. Or possibly ill. He had had a nasty health scare when we last saw him about 2 years ago. He was told to take life easier at that time but he would not give up.


Motorhomer


----------

